# If you could choose that porn didn't exist..?



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with liking sex. I don't see anything wrong with watching people have sex, *if all parties are consensual.*
I don't think porn objectifies women any more than the media already does and always has. At least in porn videos women can't be photoshopped to look any more like Barbie than they already do.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Porn is addictive and it objectifies both men and women. If you want to make your own personal sex tapes, feel free but I wish porn didn't exist, it seems to cause far too many problems.


----------



## bales33 (Aug 8, 2012)

Each individual is free to do has they wish unless their infringing upon the rights of others, so I say who gives a damn about a little porno. There is far worse things we should be concerned about in my opinion.


----------



## breadandbutter (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't think porn should stop existing. However, especially young people should get more information about it (e.g. the fact that it doesn't imitate real sex but an idealized version of it).

The objectification of people isn't of much concern to me. If I wanted to see porn, it wouldn't be for the purpose of watching nicely written, individual characters interact. That's not what porn is there for.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Wish it doesn't exist <.<; it's just.. meh... okay on occasion, but otherwise, don't particulary like it.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

surprisingly there are women on here that dont like porn. Are you kiddin me? its fun and entertaining!


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm torn. It seems like I have a habit of accidentally getting into relationships with porn addicts, which has been depressing, resulted in crappy sex, wondering if it was my body that was the problem, and getting some pretty weird sexual requests. I know that it also can be a hub for the exploitation of trafficking victims so there's that whole issue too. On the other hand, people enjoy sex, having it, watching it, and I don't see any problem with film representations of sex whatsoever. So I probably would not choose for porn disappear, but I will still see the holy grail of a partner as someone who is not into it at all.


----------



## SilverRvn (Dec 28, 2011)

I said "no" because as much as I enjoy it in that moment, I find that we would all be better off without it as sex is something that should be kept sacred. People get addicted to pornography and it's really not all that healthy; nothing against the porn industry, but I just feel like the world could do without it.


----------



## Elfhunter57 (Jun 11, 2012)

its all for pleasure so why not?


----------



## Princess Claudia (Aug 24, 2012)

I really wish porn did not exist. I think if there was no more porn, the divorce rate in America would drop dramatically. Someone who looks at porn is basically shooting his/her future marraige in the head. When a man looks at porn, he looks at a single picture for about 5-10 seconds and then he's bored with it. Then when he gets married, he expects to be content with one woman for years and years. This doesn't happen, he get's bored with his bride just like he got bored with the hundreds of pictures of beautiful women. Then she thinks there's something wrong with her and that she needs to change, but unless she can transform into a different woman every ten seconds, she will never be able to fully satisfy a porn addict.

When someone looks at porn, it objectifies the person in the picture or video. You're not seeing them-you don't see their pain or their personal struggles, just their body. They become a object, just a thing. When you're lusting after a woman in porn, you're lusting after somebody's baby girl, or somebody's little sister. That's sad.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

There are specific genres of porn I wish didn't exist, but as a whole, I'm glad it exists.


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

Porn is great; it means people are still free to produce and sell what they want.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't care very much, but I would err on the side of saying I wish it didn't exist. Here's why:

1. Random pop-up ads are always shoving it in my face, and it's annoying.

2. It causes people to have unrealistic expectations of their partners, expecting them all to look like porn models.

3. I've met a surprising number of people who have become so addicted to masturbating to photoshopped porn, that they can no longer get turned on by actual human beings. I think that if someone has sexual needs, they should find other people who have the same needs.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

How about this one: 

-I'm a female and I don't fucking care


----------



## Robert J Gough (Dec 29, 2013)

delphi367 said:


> I don't care very much, but I would err on the side of saying I wish it didn't exist. Here's why:
> 
> 1. Random pop-up ads are always shoving it in my face, and it's annoying.
> 
> ...


Absolutely - on all points you note!!


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

BBC News - Porn filters block sex education websites
So no, otherwise I don´t care one way or another.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

Porn doesn't ruin sexuality, people do.

Seriously, there's realistic porn out there, there's sensual porn, there's non-degrading porn and whatever else you might prefer. Blaming porn all together is like saying music sucks because I don't like any songs on the top 40.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Porn is not inherently bad but people overdose on the unrealistic misogynistic stuff than it can become a spiral so its just bring cautious of the type that is being used.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

NO, because it hits deeply our basic natural programming - limbic system so hard. It's not even funny. Porn and junk food as a new dimension of addiction yeaaah.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm practicing celibacy for the time being, until (and if) a serious relationship blossoms. I've been using pornography for many years now. The effects are mostly destructive to the psyche. If you're fine from it, good for you.


----------

